# Thinking about getting back into GSD



## Storm695 (Jul 28, 2014)

First time I got on here was 2014 when I had my very first German shepherd Female Storm . She’s passed away years ago and I forgot I even had a profile on here. 6 years later and I’m thinking about getting a puppy and getting back into the breed again . I’ve had American bully’s and was thinking of getting other breeds but my heart has forever been with the German shepherd since I got my first(Storm) back in 2011 . Do you guys think I should just scout me out One and find another after all these years ? I’m really considering in getting back with the breed they are amazing dogs .




  








Storm sleep after a day of hiking in Texas




__
Storm695


__
Jul 28, 2014












  








Her favorite toy
:)




__
Storm695


__
Jul 28, 2014







This was my first years ago


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

GSD. Why not?... you love the breed and you're not getting any younger!

You already know what to expect, in general. Your next forum topic should be "Need Help Finding a Reputable Breeder". 

Technically, I was "out of the breed" for almost 40 years!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

You're asking a biased group


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Once you have owned a GSD there is not really another breed that can top that. I hope to always have one along with some other breed(s). Good luck on your search. See you soon with a picture of your new GSD.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes! If you love the breed (for good reason) and can handle it, do it!


----------



## Storm695 (Jul 28, 2014)

chuckd said:


> GSD. Why not?... you love the breed and you're not getting any younger!
> 
> You already know what to expect, in general. Your next forum topic should be "Need Help Finding a Reputable Breeder".
> 
> Technically, I was "out of the breed" for almost 40 years!


 Lol I knew this day would be coming .


----------



## Storm695 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the responses . You guys will definitely be seeing me post about a new pup soon. Thanks for helping me decide even though I didn’t have a choice lol It seems like once you own the breed theY will always be A part of your life . Glad to be back on this site !


----------



## Storm695 (Jul 28, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Once you have owned a GSD there is not really another breed that can top that. I hope to always have one along with some other breed(s). Good luck on your search. See you soon with a picture of your new GSD.


Definitely will be seeing me soon with one thanks


----------



## Storm695 (Jul 28, 2014)

CactusWren said:


> You're asking a biased group
> View attachment 563629


 Trust me I know lol and good looking shepherd


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

CactusWren said:


> You're asking a biased group
> View attachment 563629


Is that a Bear in your house?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I don’t know of any good reasons for you not to.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Every time I lost one of my GSD, I spent some time considering other breeds, mostly/only for the shedding issue.

But there's no other breed that suits my active outdoor lifestyle. Good looking, hardy to weather, athletic, aptitude to guard, minimal grooming but regular brushing, loyal, top level intelligence. No dog easier to train if you put the work in.

No better breed.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Trust me, I've been a german shepherd guy from the age of 6 yrs old, and I'll soon be 61. But honestly, I've learned how to elicit much of what seems to come naturally to GSDs from other breeds, and even cats (not as common!).

Intelligence. GSDs are, IMHO, one of the smartest breeds there are! But I'm increasingly convinced that one of the reasons you see so many great GSDs is that GSD owners take their responsibility more seriously as dog owners.

I have never much cared for Chihuahuas. But my sister got one, and soon after pawned it off on me to take care of. If there's one thing I can't stand, it's a poorly trained dog! So, if he was going to live with me, he had to learn some rules!

This dog was 2-3 yrs old, and his go-to behavior was to crouch and snarl if you tried to tell him to do anything.

It took less than 2 months for him to recall beautifully, and to sit, lay, stay etc.. How? Patience, but clear, calm persistence. I do not ever tolerate non-compliance. If need be I'd grab him and show him what I wanted, followed by praise and treats.

Within 4 months, I swear, that dog was amazing! He refused to eat his evening meal without some obedience first! He was great on or off leash, in public, around other dogs of all sizes (though something about great pyrenees set him off for some reason). But he was good with kids, liked most people, and was just a huge pleasure to have around!

Point is, yeah, I'm a GSD fan until the end. But any breed, given the appropriate training and engagement can be a perfect dog!

Sadly at my age, I won't probably get to raise another GSD puppy, but I'll take in older GSDs until I'm unable to!

Anyway, for your own situation I'd also recommend another GSD. Because I love all dogs, but for me personally a GSD is what I picture when I think about having a dog!


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

I remember you and Storm from years back. 

I don't come on hardly anymore but saw your name and remembered Storm. 

Sorry to hear of her passing.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Once you have owned a GSD there is not really another breed that can top that. I hope to always have one along with some other breed(s). Good luck on your search. See you soon with a picture of your new GSD.


Of course, this opinion is subjective. I have exclusively had GSDs for decades but would seriously consider a Dutch Mal X for my next competition dog because drive wise, they genetically are so much higher on the drive continuum with much fewer health problems and much better agility. The biggest issue for me is that they are not balanced enough with forward aggression and primarily are prey driven due to recent breeding trends away from the old style dogs. The belief that they are not manageable other than in a kennel is inaccurate, unless they are not trained extensively and are primarily a pet.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

I have thought about stepping away from the breed... Still do.

35 years with the breed and 10 in SchH/IPO/IGP.

Health issues are my biggest reason. There are a couple Mal breeders I really like, one Mal x Dutchie breeder that is super successful as well that the pups are showing great promise out of. Reasons being mostly listed above.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Here is a link to a KNPV Mal X that shows the drive, intensity, agility, commitment and confidence of the really good Dutch dogs and now days, most of them are very social as their primary aggression is predatory (prey) aggression.


----------

